# Mileage Issue w/ 2015 Rogue SV



## rehatnd54 (Dec 27, 2014)

Has anyone been experiencing low mileage with their Rogue. I just purchased mine and have been experiencing below 25 mpg on the highway driving at between 70 and 75 mph. The sales rep indicated the mileage will improve over time but I have never owned a vehicle that didn't get close to the stated mileage from the beginning. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## whizkidtn (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a similar issue. Best MPG thus far (on E10, 87 octane gas) has been 30.25 MPG highway over 700 miles and mostly ~23 MPG for daily/city driving (which is low IMHO ). I'm also now running Mobil M1 0W-30 oil.

I'm hoping that by 10K miles, enough will have "worn in" that I will at least get the 25MPG city the EPA rating states.


----------



## rehatnd54 (Dec 27, 2014)

I took the vehicle into the dealership today for a "diagnosis". The computer did not indicate any error codes and a tech drove the vehicle for a short distance resting the on-board mpg indicator as he went from city to highway speeds which indicated the vehicle was "achieving" the rated mileage. They also quoted the 10K deal regarding "wear in" and also indicated the EPA guidelines are based on a maximum speed of only 60 mph ... not real world at all. I did not get any real satisfaction from the service department as my mileage was based on actual odometer readings and gallons pumped. I really think I made a very bad choice!


----------



## whizkidtn (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm thinking that since the owners manual says to use 0W-20 oil and I'm using 0W-30, that perhaps my oil might be too heavy. Around 10K miles (I'm about at 5K now), I'll do an experiment with one oil change using the 0W-20 Mobil 1 synthetic oil and log my mileage vs. running 0W-30 M1 oil and report back.

I'd hate to think this engine is that sensitive to oil weight to achieve the EPA rated mileage but it may be.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gents you are learning the truth about marketed fuel consumption figures namely that they are for the most part fiction.
See a thread I posted here
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/198370-thinking-replacing-x-trail-because-gas-2.html

In it I quoted the following--
For example the 2104 Rogue numbers reported by actual drivers are as follows

# mpg State City% Highway% Date 
1- 28.9 CT 24 76 11/09/2014 
2- 28.0 IL 40 60 03/19/2014 
3 27.8 MI 20 80 06/02/2014 
4 25.4 VT 35 65 11/05/2014 
5 24.5 CA 90 10 01/08/2014 
6 22.0 VA 50 50 07/15/2014 
7 20.5 CA 50 50 05/02/2014 
8 20.3 WA 61 39 11/08/2014 
9 18.0 CT 80 20 10/06/2014 

Now the EPA stated ratings for this 2014 are 25 mpg city 32 hwy and 28 combined.
Out of nine, 2 of them managed to get to the combined figure. Five of them never even reached the city rated 25 , and the last placed one only got 18 mpg American. Imagine you are that last guy driving in Connecticut in June, he got the equivalent of over 13 L per 100 kms with 80% city driving. Guess he was stuck in traffic a fair bit and using air con, just like me when I get similar gas mileage. 

The mileage numbers being touted by manufacturers are a marketing game. In Europe there are claims that Mercedes has gamed its figures by 40% over the past 10 years. Its not just KIA and Hyundai, as should be clear to everyone by now DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!!! 

Look into how the numbers are arrived at even with the new 5 cycle tests. In the real world cold weather, hills, air con use, tire inflation, number of passengers, weight of stuff in the car, headwinds, ethanol %, etc ,all affect gas mileage negatively.

As for your oil type, I doubt the diff between 0w20 and 0w-30 will affect your gas mileage. Given that you are in Tennessee which gets pretty hot weather, I would think you are better off with the 30 weight which will provide better engine lubrication. Especially if you plan on keeping it past the engine warranty.


----------



## whizkidtn (Dec 28, 2014)

Agree with you. You'd think that after the EPA revised their testing protocols in 2008 to better mirror real world drivers and conditions that we'd not have so many issues with this still today. Even factoring in using E10 gas (which can reduce MPG figures by ~4% if memory serves), with a light foot and mild hypermiling I should be able to get close to that magical 25MPG city rating for the 2014 Rogue. But no, 22~23MPG (city) is all she gets (for now).


----------



## rehatnd54 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone. The local Nissan dealer is standing by the ratings and continues to say the mileage will improve. Nissan USA is passing the buck to the EPA.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys, new member here. Sorry if this is beating a dead horse here. I just bought a '14 Rogue (currently 71xx on the clock) and I have actually had just a hair above EPA figures. My wife and I average 26-27 city, and right at posted 33 mpg for highway. For one trip we achieved 41 mpg, according to the running bar graph when you turn the car off.
If I may, although I'm not sure how I could support this hypothesis, I speculate the cause of people's observations with low mileage figures is that a totally different throttle input technique is required with a CVT vs. a traditional auto. I might be totally off base, but at least we personally noticed a significant adjustment of how to drive this car most efficiently compared to other "real" automatics.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rhsquicksilver
My guess is that you use good hypermiling techniques. You must limit braking and quick accelerations. I don't get the proper city mileage in my car that often but I face a route with quite a few stop lights and delays getting over a major bridge twice a day. I also think winter tires affect mileage a bit as well.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Rhsquicksilver
> 
> My guess is that you use good hypermiling techniques. You must limit braking and quick accelerations. I don't get the proper city mileage in my car that often but I face a route with quite a few stop lights and delays getting over a major bridge twice a day. I also think winter tires affect mileage a bit as well.



We try! Absolutely, I have a friend at work who bought an SL FWD and barely gets over 21 mpg, but then I've ridden with her and she really rockets from a standstill, which would be one's tendency in a fixed ratio tranny where power-to-rpm is directly linear, thus the need (read: perceived need) for unnecessarily increased throttle off the start.


----------



## coffenut (Mar 28, 2015)

rehatnd54 said:


> Has anyone been experiencing low mileage with their Rogue. I just purchased mine and have been experiencing below 25 mpg on the highway driving at between 70 and 75 mph. The sales rep indicated the mileage will improve over time but I have never owned a vehicle that didn't get close to the stated mileage from the beginning. Any feedback is appreciated.


I have a feeling that this is going to be quite an adjustment for me. I have just purchased a 2015 SV but for the past 10 years, I have driven a Prius. I have a feeling that I shouldn't be looking at the gas mileage for a couple of months. <G>:nerd:


----------



## VW&Nissmo (Apr 2, 2015)

Averaging 30.2 mpg around town
33 to 35 mpg on the open road


Sent from my Peace Love and "Six for Six" app


----------

